# 2002 vin split for HP2 calipers?



## Mr_Rally (May 3, 2003)

Does anyone know when the 2002 model yr split was for the change from the HP2 calipers to the FNRG60 calipers? I haven't been able to find a diffenitive VIN or build date for when this happened.
Thanks,
GB


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

I just looked through ETKA and I'm not seeing a difference or any remarks in the system.


----------



## Mr_Rally (May 3, 2003)

Other forums and resources on the net show that 02 can have either caliper. An online Audi parts EKTA shows 2 diagrams. Each apply to the 02 allroad, but have the different calipers shown. It may take someone with access to the dealer parts computer to plug in VINs on a Hi/Lo basis to narrow in on the VIN split #'s

If I figure this out, I'll post it here...


----------

